# What'd you do with your Goat today?



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

I drove around for an hour on some backroads, letting her loose, and skipped my first period in school because I know whats more important.:cheers

So what'd you do?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I started mine today and let it get up to temp, 
Still need a good storm or two to clear the roads of all the salt before I get it out of the Goat House though.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Put some more E85 in it and fired it up for the first time since I parked it last fall. Need to get the transmission swapped, the grilles back in, a rear bumper on it, then do some electrical work so I can cruise it when the salt is off the roads. I also looked at the 65, its about to get priority in shop work again.

Right now I am headed to town to get pushrods and crank keys for the latest 455.. that might find its way into the GTO.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Masked off the grills to shoot them with silver paint. Took the SS trim to a guy to have them polished. Ordered new rocker panel moldings. Tried to consol my wallet, he's taking a beating.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

I thought about it, which prompted me to visit this forum, and click on this thread!


----------



## Kruel (Jun 26, 2010)

walked pass it on my way out the garage to work. Good in my truck and saw it was a nice day. Pulled the truck out of the way and drove her to work. =D


----------



## 400fitz (Jul 7, 2010)

I ordered some supplies from Summit,swept out the garage,lost of dust dirt from the winter slumber.I then went for nice ride to get up to temp and splash in some fresh gas. Some recent rain took care of residual road salt.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I looked at it. Still have patchy snow. Salt and sand still on roads. Spring is taking its sweet ol' time showing up this year. It's not going to see the road anytime soon....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Fired her up let her come to operating temp and idle for a bit. 

She plays on the weekends sleeps during the week.


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Ditto to GhostTown!


----------



## krafty (Apr 30, 2010)

Went out to the garage,took off the cover.disconnected battery tender, checked the tires,and fired her up.Then went for a cruz.........Finally,got up into the 60's today...
DK.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Peeled off the masking from primer and started wet sanding....another month and a half and it should be on the road...:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I started it up last night, let it warm up enough to idle and kick in the electric fans. As usual, I just stood there and listened to it run, a big grin pasted on my face. Then I spent some time removing old wiring and a/c-heater controls from the old and cracked dash, perparing to clean up the controls and figure out how I'm going to make them work with the new A/C system from Classic Auto Air. I'm going to spend some more time working on that tonight.

Sometimes it seems like there's not a lot left to do, "just" paint and interior mostly. Other times, it seems a million miles away.

Bear


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

Didn't do anything directly TO it today, but I recieved and put together the Formula wheel kit I ordered for it. While I do like the Custom Sport wheel for it's classic look, I couldn't talk myself out of the Formula wheel - I love the look and I greatly prefer a fat grip when driving. Since I had the wheel off to replace my ignition cylinder, I figured now was as good a time as any to do the swap 

The wheel kit is excellent quality with my only complaint being the allen head screws had some minor surface rust on them. Just waiting on that ignition cylinder before I can put everything back together. With any luck, next weekend will actually be driving weather around here - lots of rain lately which is doing a nice job of cleaning up the roads.


----------



## Cpldavis37 (Aug 20, 2009)

I took out the gas tank, brake and fuel lines, and pulled the old 350 with the saginaw. that was all in the last week. On the seventh day I rested. Tomorrow Ill pull the rear end and start preping for POR-15.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I took a pic of the 70 in the yard, and the 65 as it waits for me to finish a 455 build.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Pontiac Z said:


> I drove around for an hour on some backroads, letting her loose, and skipped my first period in school because I know whats more important.:cheers
> 
> So what'd you do?


glad your mom gave you some extra gas money.:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Thumpin, that newer red car got in the way of all the cool cars!!:cheers:cheers

Today, I took my 70 to the tranny shop to get it rebuilt as he said that the cage had broke in the tranny. I took the owner for a ride and he said that my starter isn't retracting and is hitting the flywheel!! So, I need to replace the starter! I still don't undrestand why it would only rattle under power, but $50 for a starter is better than $1500 for a tranny. And I bought a 2000 stall converter, but it was on back order, so I was able to cancel that purchase.. So, $50 for a starter is good, but I found out my dad's cancer is back, so may be travelling for that and leaving the car out of the picture for a bit..


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

bad day dude sorry to here that.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

jetstang said:


> Thumpin, that newer red car got in the way of all the cool cars!!:cheers:cheers
> .


Thats the winter beater, still a Pontiac and it was only $500. I washed all the salt off it the other day so now its shiny again.. This year is turning out to be a good one, so the GTOs are going to get done and drivable shortly!


----------



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

> 66tempestGT Quote:
> Originally Posted by Pontiac Z
> I drove around for an hour on some backroads, letting her loose, and skipped my first period in school because I know whats more important.
> 
> ...


Drove Liz today and my mom filled her tank before school


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm officially getting her (and the Harley) "out of the shed" today!!! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rolled her outside for some pics and fresh air. Blew all the 'work dust' out of the inside (interior)......then back into her "spot".........E


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Drove the snot out of her this past weekend.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ordered a rebuild kit for a 700R4 so I can put the new engine in the GTO for a while, the 3.42 gears are a bit steep for what I want to do, the OD will be perfect for summer cruising.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

pulled the manual steering box off and dropped in a remanufactured power unit...
bolted in the front and back alt strap...


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

First I pulled the tranny out of my 2001 Dodge Ram and replaced the torque converter. When that was back together I installed the newly shortened and balanced drive shaft, hooked the exhaust back up and adjusted the clutch control rod on my '64 GTO that I just installed a TKO 600 5 speed.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Today I started it for the first time since last October, found out the brakes are dry so it has a leak somewhere, and took a pic of it in the early evening light.


----------



## peahrens (Jun 7, 2010)

Put on Crane Koolnut locking rocker arm nuts, replacing the standard nuts. The shop I used must have done something wrong during the reassembly post cam replacement...the old standard nuts had spacer washers between the nut and the rocker ball and 12 of 16 had cracked into 2 pieces. The slop in the valvetrain caused some noticeable noise. Startup went ok, valvetrain is pretty quiet, so took her for a spin, with the new Pertronix II points and coil replacments, added last week. After a 11 month ordeal, I may be able to enjoy driving it again.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The ground is white this morning and still snowing. When will it end????? I guess I'll go "look" at it...................... again.....


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

68greengoat said:


> The ground is white this morning and still snowing. When will it end????? I guess I'll go "look" at it...................... again.....


The white stuff was all gone, I was workin in shirt sleeves, and enjoying my time outside. Now we have three inches and its still coming down. April is so frustrating.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The snow we got 2 nites ago melted yesterday, now it's white again and still coming down here too. What a difference a year makes....:willy:


----------



## Oldsmobileman (Dec 8, 2008)

Snow? What's that? That's why I live in Florida baby! Drive mine all year around, even in the pouring rain. She's no trailer queen, going driving today.....beach bound!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Oldsmobileman said:


> Snow? What's that? That's why I live in Florida baby! Drive mine all year around, even in the pouring rain. She's no trailer queen, going driving today.....beach bound!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Saturday night: finished "mocking up"... then pulled the motor, tranny, etc....now back to the body shop. And powdercoater!!!!!!!!! E


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Im thinking about mine! Does that count?


----------



## lewy222 (Apr 17, 2011)

ground down and prepped for paint the brackets and pulleys for the motor. If it ever warms up, I'll gun the firewall and start putting her back together!


----------



## 400fitz (Jul 7, 2010)

Masking my 68 grills/hideaways for the 2 time after a crummy job


----------



## Annagyijjk (Apr 21, 2011)

Fired until the operating temperature and a bit at idle.
She plays in weekend sleep during the week.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Oldsmobileman said:


> Snow? What's that? That's why I live in Florida baby! Drive mine all year around, even in the pouring rain. She's no trailer queen, going driving today.....beach bound!


It is over 40 years old It has seen rain once before


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sandblasted the front fenders for the 65! Found rust. More in the resto thread.  Also got parts for it, things are picking up again around here.


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

Started the newly installed motor for the first time. Bought a K&N air filter, a power steering belt, gas cap, swapped out a turn signal bulb, and put 10 gallons of premium in it with a chaser of Lucas additive.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

put on my new drag radials and did a donut in the grass.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Drove it for the first time yesterday! First time its seen the roads in 18yrs. Last time I rode in it I was 12... great day. Im still grinning.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Had my Q-Jet rebuilt this week by a buddy of mine. Installed it today and dialed it in.... WOW... Throttle response fantastic. Drove her good then treated her to some 93 oct.


----------



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

Looked at them wished I had the time to work on them.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Just took it out today. Driving a 4cyl Toyota all winter sure makes the GTO a blast every spring!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Today the weather was beautiful, I decided to mess with the E85 Qjet on the 70. Opened up the idle circuits, opened the bleeds for the secondaries, and enlarged the accelerator pump so it shoots more fuel, then slowed the secondary flap opening rate and what a change all of that made! It has a nice stable idle even without a choke, starts easy, and when I whack the throttle it just leaves two stripes on the pavement without any sign of a bog at all. Simply put this thing is a well driving monster on alky now! 

It idles in gear with a stock converter in the 2004R, and it has a nice lope to it. Man does that thing sound sweet. I cant wait to get the new engine in with a 700R4 so I can do some cruising this summer. It was a very good day today.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Not my Lemans, but used my 454 SS to haul mulch for my yard. Just thought it was funny. I couldn't even tell the mulch was in there, still had plenty of power.. I was thinking about selling it, but the GF said why sell, we always need a truck. Little bit of overkill for hauling debris..


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

today was the day of electrical trouble shooting.. yesterday on the other hand i went for a nice 20 mile drive


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

dropped my first burnout, not a brake stand either- just slow rolling ,tached it up and dropped it- after some prodding from my co-workers, damn that felt good


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Got the new heater-A/C mostly buttoned up, cut the hood braces to fit the new upper ram air pan, modified the original lower ram air pan to clear the big bowl vent tube on the SD QJet.

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

bled the brakes and master cylinder....called and bitched about my center link thats been back ordered for a month (and is keeping me from getting it out of the garage for a ride) got a list of stuff together to order from summit. and went and scheduled the paint booth for the 27th of this month.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

put some fire in it for the first time since nov up to temp outside for a little sun:cool and so i could slip the hog out for the summer then back in her spot


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Pontiac Z said:


> I drove around for an hour on some backroads, letting her loose, and skipped my first period in school because I know whats more important.:cheers
> 
> So what'd you do?



Sadly... I just stared at it as it sat in the garage.  With the price of premium gas well over $4 a gallon, I can't afford to drive it much at all. 

Maybe tomorrow I'll pull it out of the garage, clean it up a bit and take some pictures.


----------



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

Did some wiring, put my voltmeter in, made a little bass vid, sent an email to find out when I get my amp back. I'm not happy without my system . Video is on youtube if interested. MrLemansman. I got my license taken away so I won't drive for a couple weeks. double


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Worked on setting up my new dashboard....began re-organizing the garage for when the chassis comes back from the body shop....


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

The wife and I drove it around town a little , stopped and did our food shopping, nice to have plenty of trunk space,


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm doing a restomod. So- what I did was test fit the lakewood shattershield. Found out they dont fit all that well and I dont think I can use the block saver shield due to interference with the crank. I love the ads that said "bolt on" That means bolt it and and find out how poorly they fit. I can only imagine the issues ahead when I test fit the Dougs headers???? Looks like a mini Hi Torq starter is going on order too. I Love This Stuff!!!


----------



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

My sister came home last night from tennesee grad school with her boyfriend, so I cleaned her truck's windsheild reeeeaaaaaalll nice and then I had to show them my underglow. At school right now so I can't put up video, but it's on youtube, just search MrLemansman. Tonight I think I'll try to get a second battery in.....if there's any space left....:shutme


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

onetwomany said:


> I'm doing a restomod. So- what I did was test fit the lakewood shattershield. Found out they dont fit all that well and I dont think I can use the block saver shield due to interference with the crank. I love the ads that said "bolt on" That means bolt it and and find out how poorly they fit. I can only imagine the issues ahead when I test fit the Dougs headers???? Looks like a mini Hi Torq starter is going on order too. I Love This Stuff!!!


..............NOTHING is gonna fit out of the box! see my build posts and you won't feel so bad. :cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

went for a short test drive yesterday with my new powerglide. looks like these 2.90 gears and the 8 inch converter are not gonna be good neighbors.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Installed a new trunk lock, the old one took a dump.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Eric- it looks like we are in the same boat. My body is in the paint shop now and the chassis is getting some last minute stuff done in my garage before the body is reinstalled on it. I had to clearance the shield to clear the drain plug on the Milodon oil pan. Much rather get all this drivetrain stuff completed so I dont have to do it while lying on my back. Also discovered that CPP sent me the wrong brackets for the rear disc brake kit too. I can deal with that after the car comes back from paint.


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

Installed an ISS. These are pretty hard to find, so I ended up buying a MOPAR solenoid on ebay at the suggestion of a PY member. I modified the connector to point towards the passenger side and had to file one hole slightly for it to bolt up, but I think it looks pretty close to original once installed. The bolt head doesn't line up perfect (only about half of it makes contact), but it does the trick.

See pics for reference - last one is an original for reference.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

85 SS, Looks good. You can find Vacuum idle stop cans from time to time also.....:cheers


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW! That engine bay is spotless. Very nice!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

ONETWOMANY, thats a good idea. My current goal: powder coat the entire chassis and suspension, then install motor, tranny and drive shaft....before the body goes back on.:rofl::willy:


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> 85 SS, Looks good. You can find Vacuum idle stop cans from time to time also.....:cheers



Thanks Eric, I wasn't aware of the vacuum operated units. I was having issues with dieseling from time to time and it was a pleasent surprise to find the wiring & connector already in the harness. Not cheap (about $120+ shipping from three sources for the parts), but otherwise a nice quick solution 



onetwomany said:


> WOW! That engine bay is spotless. Very nice!


Thanks, but I can't take credit as I bought it this way last fall - the car has just over 3000mi since restoration. My job is going to be trying to KEEP it that clean, because it most definitely WILL be driven


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

66tempestGT said:


> went for a short test drive yesterday with my new powerglide. looks like these 2.90 gears and the 8 inch converter are not gonna be good neighbors.


 Can you ditch the power glide for a TH400?...or run stiffer gears? (3.55)........Hope you all are doin OK down there...The guys at Street Rod Garage (built my chassis) said the state of Alabama is a mess! Eric


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Eric that is how mine is done. Had the frame powdercoated. Global A arm front susp, Ebrock rear susp, Moser rear end, Richmond 4 spd, and a nicely built 455 motor sitting in the mounts and CPP 4 wheel disc brakes. I think it will all settle in when I see the body in paint. That should be 2-3 weeks from now. I have been in close contact with my painter and trying to get him anything he needs to keep this project rolling.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> Can you ditch the power glide for a TH400?...or run stiffer gears? (3.55)........Hope you all are doin OK down there...The guys at Street Rod Garage (built my chassis) said the state of Alabama is a mess! Eric


got a 12 bolt on standby:cool


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I had a good day today (for once)! I went to the body shop, we fit the seat tracks to the floor. Had to lower them, so did the necessary cutting and welding. ALSO, my engine builder called, my block is finally getting its ride in the CNC machine!!!!!!! It should be ready for assembly in 2 weeks.....I am having a pretty good weekend so far. The Mrs. bought me a bottle of Vodka AND a bottle of Tequila today when she did the grocery run......arty: Eric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> got a 12 bolt on standby:cool


Might as well pull the 327 and have it run strong. Tempest is lighter than the Elcamino. Gonna have to have a gear for the big stall..


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i think it will be plenty strong. :cool


----------



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

Got my rear underglow on. thinking of putting the front one behind my grill for a nice soft glow.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

I putzed around with the front end due to the fact that I'm waiting for the centerforce clutch and pressure plate to show up at the door. I want to get all that stuff done before the body gets set back on the nearly complete chassis.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Brought back the trim for the windshield and back glass to fit the 70, stole it from the T37 and the Sport LeMans. Some of it was twisted up so it will all be straightened and one of the two sets will go back on the T37. The engine is together and should be finding its way into the 70 here shortly, then the 700R4 will go in and plates on it... Yes it will be a fun summer this year.


----------



## peahrens (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, actually a couple days ago. I finished up the brake fluid changeout that turned into one wheel cylinder replacement since I broke off a bleeder screw. I got the new one one, with some difficulty on the last brake spring! Had my wife help with the brake bleeding...she was thrilled! And while the drum was off, repainted the front two fresh red (behind RallyI wheels) and repacked the wheel bearings (every 18 years, I guess). And took a spin...concluding I still need to tweak the idle mixture again as it slows too much at stops.


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

We removed the gas tank, started cutting out old rearend brackets/crossmember/spring seats to make way for the '05 independent suspension disc brake rearend. Plan on having it in place by the end of the week .


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I removed the steering column the other day, so that I can pull the dash and the rest of the interior in preparation for media blast of body and frame. This Saturday I plan on disassembling my steering column for a new cancel cam and turn signal lever. I will also be painting the column. Just haven't decided if I want to go black or sandalwood for the column.


----------



## peahrens (Jun 7, 2010)

Removed the 2 rear wheels and cleaned / painted (red) the brake drums so they look nice again. Cussed about the dopes at the shop who last put on the wheels...2 lugs so tight I thought they might break when loosening them. Can't believe the incompetence and/or lack of interest in doing things reasonably close to "right".


----------



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

Cleaning stuff set on the project car or in getting it ready to sell. It sucks but I have way to many projects and not enuff time for them.


----------



## Mikesan (Apr 2, 2011)

Picked up a set of 4 halogen headlights for the '67. Car has 3 T-3's and one other headlight. The other one is much brighter so I decided to just do all four new ones. Discovered that I DO have working windshield wipers. I thought I was supposed to pull the knob. Turns out you push it once for a quick wipe and twist it for ongoing operation. Have a list of things for my mechanic to tackle tomorrow. Adjust carb for better slow speed driving, install other alternator bracket, install rear corner trim piece, find out why horn doesn't work, install headlights, fix some of the gauges, etc. I know, I should do this stuff, but I'd rather have it done right than mess with it.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Today was a true "milestone" day with my restomod. I met my painter at the paint supply store. We looked over some colors and chose a PPG brand paint of Fontaine Blue for my 65 GTO. He's expecting to start shooting color this weekend or early next week. He will shoot the bottom of the floors in color and then we will drop the body down on the frame. I'm doing some last minute prep on the chassis, engine and trans before I bring it to him next week. Very exciting point in the build. Oh yeah!!!! Cheers. Vern


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Today the new E85 Qjet went on the 70 to see how it works. Took a while to get things adjusted right, float level, APT, etc. It idled right away, nice stable and smooth, just a tad rich on the low compression 455, but that is about right considering its going on a high compression engine with more cam. To put it simply this carb rocks, makes lots of power too and idles great with no choke. I am getting better at converting these things.


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Drove it a little today and working on the hood tach trying to get it to work agian!


----------



## SixTeight (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, yesterday mounted my new hood tach, installed a new braided fuel line, put in a new carb, installed a 14x3 Holley air cleaner, installed a header back Flowmaster American Thunder system, replaced the transmission pan gasket, and replaced the gasket where the drive shaft meets the transmission.

As for today, I need to finish ripping the silicone out from between the block and the oil pan so I can replace those gaskets, install the wiring harness for the hood tach, and replace the bowl gaskets on the new Holley.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

installed my 12 bolt today. all chevy drivetrain now. got to do a little adjusting on my speedo. time slip coming thursday!


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

I chased across town(110 miles) in search of trunk lid torq arm rollers. Found a set off of a junked out 65 GTO. Brought them to my painter and now we are both happy.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mikesan said:


> Picked up a set of 4 halogen headlights for the '67. Car has 3 T-3's and one other headlight. The other one is much brighter so I decided to just do all four new ones. Discovered that I DO have working windshield wipers. I thought I was supposed to pull the knob. Turns out you push it once for a quick wipe and twist it for ongoing operation. Have a list of things for my mechanic to tackle tomorrow. Adjust carb for better slow speed driving, install other alternator bracket, install rear corner trim piece, find out why horn doesn't work, install headlights, fix some of the gauges, etc. I know, I should do this stuff, but I'd rather have it done right than mess with it.


 Mike , On a 66 the button is to activate the wiper and keep pressing to squirt the windshield cleaner......E


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Today, we lovingly fitted the front and rear bumpers so the body work can continue!! E


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Today is a good day. UPS brought my Centerforce dual friction clutch and pressure plate. The bad news is that I have grade 5 bolts and I'm not satisfied using them. Off to the clutch shop in the morning in search of grade 8 bolts. Gotta get the clutch and press plate in before I take the chassis to the painters shop to join the body and chassis next week.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Another good day in the garage. Installed my new Centerforce clutch and press plate. Test fit the Z bar and realized the mini starter has to be rotated. Installed the front shocks. (KYB's) Started on the rears but got frustrated and walked away. More on Sat.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Got my engine sat down in the engine bay


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

Changed to Joe Gibbs 15w50. Grinding off the rust on the fuel door and repaint. Ordered a ton of parts from Ames. T/S back up lights; no switch on the linkage; Might install a hidden toggle and just turn them on when needed. Original switch and the parts to make it functional are $75.50 plus shipping. Left quarter window guide silicon/cured ready to reinstall, need to install the "fuzzies" but the channels are back ordered; I'll wait 'til it's all here. May do a "quick" bucket install and go for a cruise later on.... or not.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I've been putting a lot of miles on her. Traveled the Turnpike 3 hours total to the Performance Years Open House/Pontiac Show. Puttin a lot of fuel in her too my she's a thirsty thing.

Picked up a new (repop) PMD wooden sport steering wheel at the Open House for a good deal. 125.00 and a matching shift knob. Sending the originals out to be restored. New GOOD fitted outdoor car cover 94.00. Love open houses.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

fixed the belt squeak!!!!!!!!! took a cruise through Newport RI and had about 50 thumbs up, 20 "nice car" 1 "Wow thats beautiful" and 1 guy that did the full walk around exclaiming "Oh My God this car is F***ing BAD A55- man I love driving this car.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Painted It!!!....

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/its-alive-32540/


arty:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

crustysack said:


> fixed the belt squeak!!!!!!!!! took a cruise through Newport RI and had about 50 thumbs up, 20 "nice car" 1 "Wow thats beautiful" and 1 guy that did the full walk around exclaiming "Oh My God this car is F***ing BAD A55- man I love driving this car.


arty: I know the feeling..... stopped at a McD while wife went in to get a drink and a few Buick enthusiasts came out and we talked for quite a while. Nice people. Youngn' about 16 or so is wanting a T/A or classic goat he's a Pontiac guy, not too many youngsters into the classics was nice talking old cars with a younger guy.


MY fan belts squeaked after engine reinstall and pulleys powder coated. I tried spraying on a dry teflon spray on the pulleys and it worked great. No slippage and no flinging of spray. Belts got wet from some rain and began to squeal again, applied a little more spray and it works, the finish appears to be wearing so hopefully the squealing will be gone.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm fortunate enough to be able to drive my car nearly every day, so I get to do little things to it all the time. This car has hundreds of nicks in the paint and it HAD a few dings and small dents in it. 

On Friday I took it to a paintless dent repair place and had them take as many dings out of it as they could. They got all but two tiny dents out of it (those were not accessible from the back side). I now am touching up the nicks with some Duplicolor touch up paint of a very similar color to the factory Silverglaze. 

The car is going to need paint, no doubt about it, but for now this really helps!

Chuck


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

I have the new Keisler 5 speed on order. Am installing the new delphi 14:1 steering box and a disc brake kit up front. Will order the Hotchkis front/rear suspension kit............... and ordered the ram air exhaust manifold, 2&1/2 inch ceramic coated.

Ric


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Fixed the trottle stick issue, then smoked the hides because I could!:rofl:
Then went and cleaned the pool!

Ric, which Kielser box are you getting. I have the TKO 5, and as good as it is, not really happy with the go fast shifting. A little klugee! 
I have ordered from them the new RS 5 that supposedly doesn't have the shifting problem. Now going to look at other rides to see which one gets the TKO!

rich


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

injn37 said:


> Fixed the trottle stick issue, then smoked the hides because I could!:rofl:
> Then went and cleaned the pool!
> 
> Ric, which Kielser box are you getting. I have the TKO 5, and as good as it is, not really happy with the go fast shifting. A little klugee!
> ...


Hey Rich.... yeah, ordered the new RS back in March and still waiting. No tunnel mods req'd!!! DIY in a day, no problem (they say!!) 

Thanx Ric


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

FYI Ric,
I ordered mine (RS5) beginning of Feb. Was told March/Apr delivery. Then it was JUne 1, Then mid June, THen mid July. Wrote them to ( not to complain) to tell them to stop sliding the del date, as not good for reputation. Just give me a new date and stick with it. Got a new date that is now July 1. So, just waiting.

BTW, the TKO, fit pretty good, with only a little trimming near the pouch floor.
Also, the RS 5 requires welding to the crossmember.

rich


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

drove my tempest past the new national cemetary this morning on the way to get some goodies for the grill. its less than a mile from my house. thanks to our military past and present!


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

injn37 said:


> FYI Ric,
> I ordered mine (RS5) beginning of Feb. Was told March/Apr delivery. Then it was JUne 1, Then mid June, THen mid July. Wrote them to ( not to complain) to tell them to stop sliding the del date, as not good for reputation. Just give me a new date and stick with it. Got a new date that is now July 1. So, just waiting.
> 
> BTW, the TKO, fit pretty good, with only a little trimming near the pouch floor.
> ...


Hey Rich......... got my update today. Shipping is 1st week of August!! Oh well worth the wait I guess.

Ric


----------



## Claymation19 (Jun 27, 2010)

FINALLY got my Goat back after a complete engine rebuild. Got to drive it for the first time this summer - looking forward to a lot more cruising. Oh, and I added some new Doug's Headers w/ electric cut-outs to make the cruisin' extra fun :cheers


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Had mine painted! Cant wait to begin reassembly!


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

I woke up the neighborhood at 6:15am Friday morning. I felt like taking The Mutt to work today.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Gave it one last all-over wet sand last night, double checking all the panels today, in the process of getting it and the garage "clean". With luck I'll degrease and mask it tonight, shoot it tomorrow!

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looks good Bear, i was going over mine until my buddy pulled up with the trailer, now for a good leisurly 3-4 hour mask job and a few cold ones while you admire the fruits of your labor before washing in it's new color (or non color in your case... Only suggestion with my limited experience is take a test panel in and once you get your fan set on the paper spray a coat on the test panel in a vertical position for flow check...made a huge sag in my first 5 minutes coming down the roof pillar, learned that lesson real quick as i was a ball of nerves at first....baked it sanded and feathered in a coat and it was clear sailing from there on out.....cannot wait to see the beast in Basic Black....good luck body is 90% of the battle so your nearly home.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, as usual I way underestimated how long some of the jobs were going to take. During that last wet-sand I found a low spot on the panel between the deck lid and the rear window that needed some attention. Also I'd forgotten that Saturday morning I had another committment to attend to. Our church does this "Pit Stop" thing every so often to help people out who otherwise would have a hard time getting basic maintenance such as oil changes and the like. That took up Saturday morning, but was a good thing to do nonetheless. After I got back home I went over I dealt with that low spot and went over the car AGAIN before rolling it outside into the sunlight to wash it down really well. Of course I found a half dozen spots that needed to be hit a little more with 600 so I did all that. By then the day was pretty much gone and being beat, I knocked off for the night. Sunday after church I rigged up a masking station that applies a strip of tape to the edge of the paper as I pull it off the roll, but even with that by the time I got the car masked and ready for a once-over with wax/grease remover it was 6:00 pm Sunday. So looking at an estimated painting time of 8 to 10 hours (which I probably underestimated too) I decided to delay painting until this coming Saturday when hopefully I'll be fresh and relaxed (yeah right). 

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I spent 5 hrs masking, and 7 spraying, and had a few last minute catches also....can't wait to see it Bear


----------



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

*What I did last night *

Coming home from school, spotted a package by my front door. What could it be?? OH YEAAHHH. My audiopipe 1800 amp finally came back in. Mom told me I had to cut some grass before I start working on my car. Needless to say I started and when she left for yoga I went as quickly as the little Cub Cadet would take me to my garage. Took the bottom of my rear seat out and found out the top doesn't come out!!!! . Anyways, took my sub box out of my truck to clean everything. Vaccumed EVERYTHING. took the rear deck out and just left the metal frame for my 6X9's to chill on. wired my sub up and got everything back in. My 15'' moves sooooo much air. Oh yeah, and I also Plasti-dipped my driver side wheels; matte black, it looks pretty cool.

The before and after are attached.


----------



## Mitch Rapp (Jun 7, 2011)

*69 gto*

Noob to this site... Great by the way! Blasted the inside. Treated and painted as well. Ordered all floor pans and took the dash out. Past few days anyway..


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

went out for a cruise last night after hearing about a car show and chicken bbq... I can't turn down chicken so off I went. Didn't realize how big of a car show it was, over 300 cars there and wouldn't you know it, I found an almost identical TWIN that lives not far from me! So cool having them next to each other, his is an auto, bucket seat car, and mine's a 4 speed bench car. his is cardinal red, which is surprisingly very close in color to the 09 liquid red I put on mine. great night!


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

I personally didnt get anything done. However, my painter called and said my 65 is painted. Been working on it for the last three days. I should be able to go see it (like visitation ) on Monday or Tuesday. Cant wait to see it. Will post pics as soon as possible. Oh yeah!!!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

firecatsrt said:


> went out for a cruise last night after hearing about a car show and chicken bbq... I can't turn down chicken so off I went. Didn't realize how big of a car show it was, over 300 cars there and wouldn't you know it, I found an almost identical TWIN that lives not far from me! So cool having them next to each other, his is an auto, bucket seat car, and mine's a 4 speed bench car. his is cardinal red, which is surprisingly very close in color to the 09 liquid red I put on mine. great night!


looks the same color in the pics. fun deal. he got the buckets you got the 4 speed.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Im perfectly happy with that tradeoff haha.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

asked my daughter if she wanted her (wink) car shiny, or real shiny.....she chose real shiny so i tossed her the 2000 paper and had her follow me with 1500 wet...got the whole car sanded and half compounded before my pad was shot...heres the good half



















1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

so easy a caveman can do it!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

lol shane, taught her to squeegee it off and check for orange peel as it dries, she did a wonderful job and was very thorough even caught me on a few spots. Told her if she plans on getting the car she will need to learn to take care of it. she also helped align trunk gaps and level, install and align the front bumper.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Tried that with my daughters last year, they found color coat.  Some kids have it. My youngest enjoys running the bead blaster though, she likes making shiny parts from rusted ones.

Yesterday I moved the Mustang out of the shop, and did some more work on the 700R4 going in the 70 GTO. Today I will finish off the trans, clean the shop, and get started on the 65 again! Its time to just freakin do it, and I have a big pile of parts waiting to go on the thing. I need it done and out of the shop this summer, and the low compression 455 that is in the 70 will go in the 65 for a while, Dave should like that kinda power..

Also the 70 will be drivable this year, I am taking the plates and insurance off my winter Blazer and putting them on the Goat until October. It needs a good cleaning, front end put back together, the engine swapped, and some wiring done, and its good enough for me to cruise this year.


----------

